# Premiere Rebooting



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Been having a Reboot once a week so far ever since Summer update. Anyone else having this happen?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i've had the hdui reset three times, but not a full re-boot, sorry you're having issues.


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

timstack8969 said:


> Been having a Reboot once a week so far ever since Summer update. Anyone else having this happen?


Yes, I believe I've seen two so far; each time it affected both my basic Premiere and Premiere Elite in roughly the same time frame. IDK whether the cause is related to your reboots, but all my electronics are on UPS battery backup, so it was not a power issue.


----------



## Fielding (May 28, 2010)

It's always been a dying hard drive for me when I've had those issues..


----------



## Fielding (May 28, 2010)

that represents three occurrences on different machines by the way..


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Mine rebooted in the middle of a recorded show last night. Can't remember a time that ever happened. Premiere XL. No remote function involved - just watched a recorded show and it rebooted.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Mine reboots spontaneously during MLB.TV or YouTube apps. I think the reboots have to do with the Flash engine.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Just happened again. Seems to happen when I try to change channels it won't change then light go from Green to Amber and then Total Restart


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

My XL4 would do this more often than not. I called Comcast and made sure my cable card was paired correctly and it was NOT!! After taking down all the correct info, it has not rebooted since and that was two weeks ago. Just something to check.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Yes, I was thinking also it was the Comcast Cable Card (SA/Cisco) that I've had since 2010. I believe it is a "800 Series" card. Is this an older model card? and if so what is the latest series to ask for?


----------



## paully65 (Feb 20, 2002)

That could be it. Although I have had my cable card since 2007 and am still using it in my current box with no problems. Maybe yours is going bad? I usually don't hear of them going bad so not sure that is it.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

sehale said:


> Mine rebooted in the middle of a recorded show last night. Can't remember a time that ever happened. Premiere XL. No remote function involved - just watched a recorded show and it rebooted.


i experienced a spontaneous reboot with my pxl today while watching a recording in the video window and surfing my to do list.

yesterday i pressed zoom to exit from tivo central to live tv and went to a black screen (the remote indicator was responding to key presses). it took pulling the plug to restore.

before the update i would go weeks between reboots, now i've had 5 black screens and 3 hard reboots in 2 weeks.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I've had 2 random reboots in the last couple of weeks. Never a problem before.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

No intent of a threadjack, but my Roamios are rebooting the HDUI a lot, and doing full reboots nearly every day, or every other day (the two I have operational, with the update)...

Since both share the same software, and the timings and descriptions seem to match, there might be something wrong with the data from the service connections, again...

Please post here if your Premiere is acting up in this way... Maybe I'll start a Roamio thread and see if it grows...


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

I am seeing the HDUI reboot everyday at least once, per day, noticeable by the SD Aspect Ratio change to FULL each day.

But I have not seen a full reboot since getting 20.4.2 on any of my units.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

UI Restarts and box Reboots should leave messages in the logs. It's the typical intentional response to unexpected conditions, to avoid a hang instead. If someone wants to track this down, the logs should be checked right after it happens again.

I'm going to guess it's a software bug(s), since there was a major UI rewrite, and the UI is crashing.

PS. I'm on 20.4.1 is why I'm not offering.


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm also getting reboots with my Premiere XL with the 20.4.2 software.

Last night I was watching baseball and the TiVo suddenly refused to accept commands from the remote, then the picture froze, then after 10-20 seconds it rebooted.

Other reboots happened while just navigating the User Interface.

Before 20.4.2 my Premiere XL was stable.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

pig_man said:


> I'm also getting reboots with my Premiere XL with the 20.4.2 software...Before 20.4.2 my Premiere XL was stable.


sorry you're having troubles, too, but glad it's not only my pxl. my hdui just spontaneously reset itself (again) while i was exiting my to do list a few minutes ago...i guess i'm lucky it didn't reboot (again)...


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

pig_man said:


> I'm also getting reboots with my Premiere XL with the 20.4.2 software.
> 
> Last night I was watching baseball and the TiVo suddenly refused to accept commands from the remote, then the picture froze, then after 10-20 seconds it rebooted.
> 
> ...


Same with me except I was watching a recorded show. After the reboot, I went back to the show and it resumed back to about 10 seconds before the scene where it rebooted. Played right through it with no problems.

This is the second time since 20.4.2. No problems with my XL before either.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Last night it happened again. This time TIVO Rebooted while watching a Recording. Is this a software issue???


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

timstack8969 said:


> Last night it happened again. This time TIVO Rebooted while watching a Recording. Is this a software issue???


i hope so. if not, how could so many premiere and roamio customers be experiencing reboots where few existed before the update?

to top it all off, i have noticed occasional pixelization since the update, but think i've traced it to intermittent signal drops from comcast. i was almost ready to pull the trigger, run kickstart, and purchase a new hard disk (until i found the signal issue).


----------



## weaver (Feb 27, 2004)

My Premiere XL4 rebooted yesterday after a couple of channel losses/recoveries. It's the first I've seen since the update, but it could be happening when I'm not watching.


----------



## katism18 (Aug 6, 2014)

I created this account just to comment. I've had my Premiere for only a year and I am stuck on the start up boot screen. I tried everything suggested to me and TiVo is trying to tell my hard drive fried. Is that possible after only a year?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

katism18 said:


> ...I've had my Premiere for only a year and I am stuck on the start up boot screen. I tried everything suggested to me and TiVo is trying to tell my hard drive fried. Is that possible after only a year?


sorry you're having troubles. yes, it's possible for a hard drive to fail within a year - it can fail at any time, but it's less likely the newer the drive.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

NorthAlabama said:


> sorry you're having troubles. yes, it's possible for a hard drive to fail within a year - it can fail at any time, but it's less likely the newer the drive.


Actually, if it's a brand-new drive, the chances of being DOA or suffering "infant mortality" are pretty extreme these days...

Once drives have been in operation, past a point (which is fluid), the chances of it living a normal, or longer, life are improved.

At least before the Roamio, TiVo had to write an image to the drives. Now, they just chuck them in, and the TiVo buyer is the first to run the drive, after any testing the drive manufacturer does...

As that GRC guy said "modern drives are always operating at the edge of failure" (paraphrasing). He said that quite a while back. He created Spinrite due to the way drive makers were selling drives with factory defects and constantly occurring errors, but hiding these facts away from the customers...


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

nooneuknow said:


> Now, they just chuck them in, and the TiVo buyer is the first to run the drive, after any testing the drive manufacturer does...


I scanned a drive from a factory fresh Roamio once and it had a section of write tests on it, probably from a factory burn in. I assumed that would be the Tivo factory. Hardly a proper burn in, but thought it might make you feel a little better.

*katism18*:
It's hypothetically possible to have an Ok drive with bad software on it. Do you have access to a PC?


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

telemark said:


> I scanned a drive from a factory fresh Roamio once and it had a section of write tests on it, probably from a factory burn in. I assumed that would be the Tivo factory. Hardly a proper burn in, but thought it might make you feel a little better.


Yeah. I remembered (after posting) that ggieseke said it appeared a never (out of box) booted TiVo Roamio drive had some sort of data in the raw format that indicated a possible rudimentary verification that the drive could be communicated with. IIRC, it was a simple ACK type of data, in two places in the lower LBA range. That's all I know on that.


----------



## katism18 (Aug 6, 2014)

NorthAlabama said:


> sorry you're having troubles. yes, it's possible for a hard drive to fail within a year - it can fail at any time, but it's less likely the newer the drive.


yeah. that is what I'm afraid of. I can't even do the kickstart. It stays on the power up screen and the light stays green. I think I bought a refurb. What bothers me is I call the 800 number and they tell me "you need to buy a new TiVo" without even telling me about the kickstarts. Thank god for this community.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

katism18 said:


> yeah. that is what I'm afraid of. I can't even do the kickstart. It stays on the power up screen and the light stays green. I think I bought a refurb. What bothers me is I call the 800 number and they tell me "you need to buy a new TiVo" without even telling me about the kickstarts. Thank god for this community.


If you can't even do the kickstarts, check the drive connection, by unplugging, then reseating the connection.

It is still possible that a drive is still good, but the data on it that needs to be read by the TiVo, before a KS can be initiated, has been corrupted.

If you can at least tell if the drive is even spinning, that's a starting point.

But, this sort of thing has it's own threads. So, I suggest finding one that has at least something to do with hard drives, to continue on in, should you desire to troubleshoot, and/or replace the drive, which requires putting an image on it first. This forum can provide all the help and resources you need, which you will never get from TiVo.

If the unit isn't a lifetime sub, call and ask to cancel service on it. That will get you transferred to the retention dept, where they tend to offer some great deals, in order to not lose a sub. I'm not advising to actually cancel, but to give TiVo the impression you want to, and see if it changes their tune.

If it's a lifetime sub already, or they offer to give you LT for $99, it creates a new decision for you to make. They might offer a deal on a new Roamio, which sometimes is the best deal, and sometimes nothing special and best to pass on.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

katism18 said:


> yeah. that is what I'm afraid of. I can't even do the kickstart. It stays on the power up screen and the light stays green. I think I bought a refurb. What bothers me is I call the 800 number and they tell me "you need to buy a new TiVo" without even telling me about the kickstarts. Thank god for this community.


You *think* you bought a refurb?

From where and whom did you buy it?

Did it already have service?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Two units two years old. After summer update both have done a complete reboot during playback. Last power cycle was 14 days ago.
After reboot finished, the playback seems to have continued. I selected the program, selected continue, and it jumped back to the reboot point.


----------



## knarf829 (Jun 10, 2007)

Also getting reboots on my previously rock-solid XL4 following the recent update. Yesterday's was during a recording. When it came back up, it briefly displayed the message that there was a problem with the TiVo service but I could continue using it as normal before coming back fully. Was not a power outage.

Also, the "Aspect Correction Mode" setting does not stick after a restart since the update. I have it on "Panel" and it says Panel in the settings, but SD content is showing as if it was set to "Full" until I go into the setting, switch it, and then switch it back. Then it will stay until the next power outage or shut down.

Not a well tested update. Sure is purty, though.


----------



## ddunnrn (Sep 15, 2003)

Like other users posted here, I've been having seemingly random reboots with my xl4 since the summer software update. It's been occurring every 2 days or so, and the only commonality I have noticed is that it seems to happen when I use the remote to access "My Tivo" or some other menu. I just chatted tivo tech, gave them requested diagnostic info, and they suggested it was the cable connection. I doubted that because the tivo only started rebooting since the new update, and the cable connection hasn't been changed since the box was activated almost a year ago. I guess tivo doesn't wart to admit a software problem. Hopefully the next update will solve the problem.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

ddunnrn said:


> Like other users posted here, I've been having seemingly random reboots with my xl4 since the summer software update. It's been occurring every 2 days or so, and the only commonality I have noticed is that it seems to happen when I use the remote to access "My Tivo" or some other menu. I just chatted tivo tech, gave them requested diagnostic info, and they suggested it was the cable connection. I doubted that because the tivo only started rebooting since the new update, and the cable connection hasn't been changed since the box was activated almost a year ago.* I guess tivo doesn't wart to admit a software problem. Hopefully the next update will solve the problem.*


TiVo's (CSRs) do tend to avoid admitting anything is TiVo's fault. That sounds like a typical TiVo support experience. There are different tier levels in support. If you don't say the words "I want the support ticket number for this, and I want it escalated to a higher level", the outsourced support provider has just gotten rid of you, without having to work for their money. This assumes that you actually did everything they asked you to try, and provided all the info they requested from you. If so, it's not right.

Call back, and keep escalating, if you are up to playing their games by their rules. Get names and details for every interaction.

As far as hoping for an update to fix an update... Every update tends to break something else. If you are lucky, it will fix the severe issue, and only break something you never use, or rarely use.

If you just let them turn you away, at tier-1 level, and don't pursue things, the odds that your issue will make its way to those who are supposed to fix things, are not in your favor.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

for about 3 weeks following the update, my normally rock solid pxl began locking up and rebooting, and then it just stopped - it seems to be stable again.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Just happened again this time when I pressed Tivo button I got Locked up when in the menus scrolling down.


----------



## Henry Guerrar (Sep 9, 2014)

Bad... Bad..


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i've signed up for the 20.4.4 priority software update, thinking it's easiest to troubleshoot as a software issue first before digging deeper, since mine is now stable the update is on the way soon.


----------



## toanderso (Oct 14, 2003)

All,

So I also have a Premiere in a reboot loop. I've tried all the KS with no luck. KS54 did show a Fail 7 on 3 of the SMART tests.

So the question now is if I replace the drive, will the new drive be ok if copied from the original (ideally i want to save the recordings). The original drive is the one failing as I have not upgraded this unit prior.

So if following the upgrade process here, will the result be ok or still have the problems?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=455968&highlight=premiere+drive+upgrade

Just want to validate before I head to the store to pick up a drive.

Thanks


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

toanderso said:


> All,
> 
> So I also have a Premiere in a reboot loop. I've tried all the KS with no luck. KS54 did show a Fail 7 on 3 of the SMART tests.
> 
> ...


If it is boot-looping, you will need to acquire a "clean" backup of another drive for your model. See the DVRBARS thread: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

The software runs under windows, and you can place a request for an image for your model there (example: TCD746320), and you will receive a PM for the link to download it.


----------



## toanderso (Oct 14, 2003)

OK will give that a try - thanks.


----------



## pig_man (Jun 4, 2009)

pig_man said:


> I'm also getting reboots with my Premiere XL with the 20.4.2 software.


20.4.4 seems to have fixed my reboot problem. With the problem, my TiVo would reboot sometime around 400,000 seconds of up time. When I checked yesterday, my up time was about 770,000 seconds.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Yes, no reboots so far with the latest software update.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Just happened again to me last night - on 20.4.4a. I was transferring a show in from a Tivo (HD) to the Tivo Premier XL I was watching. The recorded show I was watching ended and right when the option to keep or delete the recorded show should have popped up, the Tivo (Premiere XL) I was watching re-booted. After the start-up, the transfer picked up where it left off.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

XL4 received the 20.4.2a update last night.
Saw the message this morning @ 0730 hrs PST.
This afternoon turned TV on and tivo greeted me with GSOD!
Not sure when GSOD happened, or how long tivo had be trying to repair itself.
Live chat with tivo, reboot, welcome screen, almost there... GSOD!
Tivo agent says call for replacement options!
Telephone agent says let tivo try to heal itself for at least 3 hours, call back if not fixed for replacement options!

I am not happy...

1630 hrs PST, TiV0 has recovered.
Have I dodged a bullet or will GSOD make a repeat appearance?

What are the chances of the TiVo board failing vs HDD?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

At 4:26am one Premiere did a reboot. This is my first reboot since I started to do a reboot on the 1st of the month. Latest software and I had just started 6 transfers from my other TiVo.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

My otherwise perfectly running premiere has been rebooting constantly for the past half hour. Not happy.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

reported by roamio users, too. several mentioned pulling the ethernet connection stopped the reboots, but this is only a temp fix.


----------



## JackStraw777 (Oct 7, 2014)

This is a bit ridiculous. The last couple of days I was having recorded programs freeze. My Tivo wouldn't respond to FF. I went back to the live TV and then went back to the recorded program and it would start again. Today my Tivo froze playing ESPN PTI. The Tivo wouldn't respond to any commands. It started rebooting 3 and 4 times. I assumed my hard drive had failed. I was ready to junk the Tivo and buy the Tivo Roamio. I still don't know if my hard drive is failing because yesterday it wasn't rebooting. The Tivo suggested programs is one of Tivo's worst problems. The Tivo server should have nothing to do with your saved, recorded programs. You would think after being in business all these years Tivo software shouldn't be an issue but it is.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

cheesesteak said:


> My otherwise perfectly running premiere has been rebooting constantly for the past half hour. Not happy.


My Elite started freezing (not responding to input) then rebooting about an hour ago. When it is working, menus not showing suggestion bar at top then the spinning wheel then the suggestions populate.

Tivo server issues hanging up the tivo & causing reboots?

Noticed spinning blue wheels on my mini last nt, too.


----------



## Toni (Nov 23, 2002)

TiVo Support on Twitter is reporting that they are aware of an internal issue and are looking into it. They suggest pulling internet connection to stop the reboots. I pulled the wifi on my Premiere and the TiVo hasn't rebooted for about 15 minutes (after rebooting constantly every minute or so previously) so I'm cautiously optimistic that pulling wifi is fixing things temporarily.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Toni said:


> TiVo Support on Twitter is reporting that they are aware of an internal issue and are looking into it. They suggest pulling internet connection to stop the reboots. I pulled the wifi on my Premiere and the TiVo hasn't rebooted for about 15 minutes (after rebooting constantly every minute or so previously) so I'm cautiously optimistic that pulling wifi is fixing things temporarily.


I have two stock Premieres. Haven't checked the second one yet but the first one was rebooting about every 90 seconds. I read in one of the threads that disconnecting the network cable might stop it. I pulled the network cable, and it did in fact stop rebooting. It's the only thing that stopped it. I stopped recording a show that it was recording, thinking that might be it. That wasn't it. But pulling the network cable worked.


----------



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Toni said:


> TiVo Support on Twitter is reporting that they are aware of an internal issue and are looking into it. They suggest pulling internet connection to stop the reboots. I pulled the wifi on my Premiere and the TiVo hasn't rebooted for about 15 minutes (after rebooting constantly every minute or so previously) so I'm cautiously optimistic that pulling wifi is fixing things temporarily.


I have two stock Premieres. Haven't checked the second one yet but the first one was rebooting about every 90 seconds. I read in one of the threads that disconnecting the network cable might stop it. I pulled the network cable, and it did in fact stop rebooting. It's the only thing that stopped it. I stopped recording a show that it was recording, thinking that might be it. That wasn't it. But pulling the network cable worked.


----------



## AJ500 (Feb 22, 2002)

My Premiere XL4 starting cyclic reboots around 8PM today while recording. I pulled the plug and rebooted. It rebooted again within a minute or so. After the next reboot, I pulled the plug on the XL4 and the Tuning Adapter, and reseated the CableCard. I powered up again and deleted the program that was recording at the time. It hasn't rebooted so far (9PM). I came to the forum and see that others are having rebooting problems. Looks like I should pull the Internet (hard-wired) connection if this happens again. I'll continue to monitor the forum.


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

Started for me watching a show around 7:50PM Eastern, was happening till about 8:15 when I gave up and pulled the plug for 15 minutes. Hasn't seemed to happen since. I did also pull the network cable like was suggested. 

I was shopping for new hard drives when I came across this!! Glad I found this wasn't in the mood for a "project".


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

it was nice of margret to post in the roamio forum. i guess premiere owners can go to hell.


----------



## CharlesH (Aug 29, 2002)

Teeps said:


> XL4 received the 20.4.2a update last night.
> Saw the message this morning @ 0730 hrs PST.
> This afternoon turned TV on and tivo greeted me with GSOD!
> Not sure when GSOD happened, or how long tivo had be trying to repair itself.
> ...


Verry interesting! My Premier took a dive Friday 9/26. Same symptoms: GSOD, reboot, almost there, reboot, GSOD; (rinse, repeat). Finally it rebooted and just hung at the welcome screen. At this point, I pulled the plug, assuming that the hard drive has died. No previous issues with this TiVo.

I also have a Roamio Plus, so I went out Saturday and got a Mini for it. I guess I need to plug in the Premier and let it just sit for a while before I give up on it. If I cannot resurrect it, I am going to push TiVo to do a warranty replacement even though it is out of warranty, on the grounds that they broke it -- they fix it.


----------



## TiVoToo (Sep 12, 2006)

Both of my Premieres have spontaneously rebooted in the last 24 hours. One last night and the other this morning.

Also, during last 2 weeks, both Premieres have experienced issue with spontaneously losing Guide data. Sometimes there is a M60 error message, other times not. The Guide will show "To Be Announced" on all time slots of all channels. However, in Live TV, the Channel Banner is correct and the next program listing on the Banner is also correct. Playback of already recorded programs will not list the name of the program on the Banner, only the Channel number and time of recording (as if it was a manual recording). The only fix for this issue is to restart the TiVo.

Anyone else experienced this issue?


----------



## kmackenz (Aug 22, 2003)

My TiVo rebooted again on Thursday night... Sad when you are hoping it is still the TiVO service....


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Teeps said:


> XL4 received the 20.4.2a update last night.
> Saw the message this morning @ 0730 hrs PST.
> This afternoon turned TV on and tivo greeted me with GSOD!
> Not sure when GSOD happened, or how long tivo had be trying to repair itself.
> ...


Checked tivo today @ 0700 hrs (12oct14) GSOD is back.
No idea again as to when it appeared...

2 years; is that all the new tivos last before having problems?


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

You might try a KickStart 54.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

telemark said:


> You might try a KickStart 54.


I'll give that a go.

At around 0800 hrs, I heard the tivo fan running when I checked it, the original GSOD was not displayed, but was on the startup screen. A couple minutes later GSOD was back.

1010 hrs:
Just checked tivo progress and it was on "just a few minutes more" when is went back to GSOD.
I pulled the power cord, removed the cable card and t/a, reconnected power and soon as tivo got to "just a few minutes more", the GSOD screen appeared.

I think it's dead


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

It doesn't sound good. Is this the original drive?

Scott


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

HerronScott said:


> It doesn't sound good. Is this the original drive?
> 
> Scott


Yes.
Just got off the phone with tivo.
They said stick a fork in it, it's done.
Tivo offered a reman box for $50
or
Roamio (6 tuner) for $325 + tax/shipping(?)
They said the base 6 tuner roamio had 150 hrs recording time (HD) which the agent said is the same as my EL4. I think he was wrong...

Probably been asked & answered before; would a byte copy of this failing drive revive tivo?
Or would I have to use a known good image on the new drive?
I'm pulling the drive to run WD diagnostics right now.
According to WD info, the diag does not "fix" the bad sectors.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Teeps said:


> Probably been asked & answered before; would a byte copy of this failing drive revive tivo?
> Or would I have to use a known good image on the new drive?


It might but It depends where the bad sectors are..
In general start from a good image unless trying to save recordings/settings.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

telemark said:


> It might but It depends where the bad sectors are..
> In general start from a good image unless trying to save recordings/settings.


Copy that.
I'd like to preserve recordings, but not the end of the world, if it's not possible.
WD diagnostic is running now... 
Deciding whether to replace the drive or get the 6 tuner roamio.
Either way, I'm really disappointed that tivo would not do more for a 14 year multiple unit subscriber.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Teeps said:


> Yes.
> Just got off the phone with tivo.
> They said stick a fork in it, it's done.
> Tivo offered a reman box for $50
> ...


The XL4 had a 2TB disk, and the Roamio Plus has a 1TB disk. The actual hours depend on the encoding, etc.

With a Roamio you can throw anything up to 3TB in it, and it will format the drive automagically.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

This was a "near-boot" last night. I was 45 minutes into a show that was still recording. At 9 PM it was due to end and another show due to record - different channel, thus other tuner. Right at 9 the show I was watching froze, only one red light was on the front. I couldn't rewind or fast forward. (The other show was the premiere of The Walking Dead so I went into a panic!) I wound up going Live and saw that TWD began recording properly and the show I was watching ended successfully. Seems like the combination of watching the recorded show, while it was recording, and another show beginning to record. Close call.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Teeps said:


> Yes.
> Just got off the phone with tivo.
> They said stick a fork in it, it's done.
> 
> ...


I pulled the hdd it was wd20eurs.
Original warranty expired in June of 2013.
Ran Western Digital diagnostics through winXP Pro.
The program chewed for about 5 hours and stopped.
The message of "too many bad sectors" was displayed.

Decided, now that I know it's the drive, to replace it... off to Fry's later on.


----------



## JackStraw777 (Oct 7, 2014)

sehale said:


> This was a "near-boot" last night. I was 45 minutes into a show that was still recording. At 9 PM it was due to end and another show due to record - different channel, thus other tuner. Right at 9 the show I was watching froze, only one red light was on the front. I couldn't rewind or fast forward. (The other show was the premiere of The Walking Dead so I went into a panic!) I wound up going Live and saw that TWD began recording properly and the show I was watching ended successfully. Seems like the combination of watching the recorded show, while it was recording, and another show beginning to record. Close call.


Same here my problem occurred near 7:20 EST. I was watching Cowboys/Seattle game on delay with the recording in progress at the same time recording NBC pre-game show. The football game stopped in it's tracks. Couldn't FF or rewind. Was able to go to live TV and even watch another recorded show. I stopped the recording on the Cowboy game went to live and started recording again. It was at commercial so it didn't ruin the game for me. I then went back to menu and now the original recording worked. I have no idea what TIVO is doing or why their actions freeze the home unit.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

My Premiere (758) Elite's hdd failed last Sunday (12Oct2014) after 2 years and 2 weeks of service.
Best tivo would offer was $49 for a refurb and transfer my subscription fee to the replacement unit.

I'm in the process of using ddrescue to hopefully save the recordings.
If not I have a .VHD image for 758 machine to install and start over.

Update: 
0930 hrs (14 Oct 2014) ddrescue completed with 87 errors and 500Mb of data loss.

TiVo not happy, can't get it to do kick start 57.
Startup Screen > Almost There > GSOD > Reboot, Startup Screen > Almost There > GSOD; repeat.
Now installing a VHD image I found online.

Update: 1350 hrs (14 Oct 2014)
Image completed. TiVo happy, but is back to square one.
Doing guided setup now.

Oh yeah, for those interested I used DvrBARS to load the .VHD image to the new hdd.
This still took about 4.5 hours.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Teeps said:


> Oh yeah, for those interested I used DvrBARS to load the .VHD image to the new hdd.
> This still took about 4.5 hours.


Even on a USB 2.0 connection, a Quick Restore should only take about 10 minutes. With USB 3.0 or a direct SATA connection, more like 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

ggieseke said:


> Even on a USB 2.0 connection, a Quick Restore should only take about 10 minutes. With USB 3.0 or a direct SATA connection, more like 2-3 minutes.


Silly me; did the full restore.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

Unless in a hurry, doing a full restore is the same as making sure every sector of the drive (or at least the sectors holding the size of the image/backup) can be written.

These days, I always recommend doing a full read test, followed by a full write test. Restoring data to a whole drive, full-mode, zeroes and all, qualifies as a write test.

If you encounter any read issues on the first read pass, then write the whole drive, you can verify everything you wrote can actually also be read, with another read test, and may not have repeated errors on the same sectors. Never assume a sector that writes without error, will read without error, unless you like to gamble, and are OK with any data loss, and time lost, due to not verifying the fitness of the drive.

With the QC of hard drives in the sad state it is in, with so many DOA, having questionable/bad sectors, or failing "infant mortality" style, testing before using is often reasonable insurance. Sometimes sectors that fail to read, will be fine after being overwritten, and never produce a read error again. Others will require reallocation to a spare sector.

I'm sure the testimonials from everybody who has just installed a drive, without testing, and has been running it for a day, or years, will now begin. It's your drive, your data, and your time, to do with as you see fit. I'll also throw in the commentary that testing now can't detect all things that could fail later.

A "Premiere Rebooting", as the thread is titled, can be caused by many things. So, any effort to help eliminate the drive as a suspect, will be worth it, to some. QC/QA on hard drives has been terrible for a while, now, as the reseller reviews clearly show.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

500MBytes missing is a huge gap out of 2TBytes.
Would be causing Green Screens, assuming it even gets that far.

If you want to pull some SMART data from it, out of curiosity, could be interesting.

Nothing wrong with a full restore except the time difference. Could be prudent for a new HD anyway.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

Juan an update for this thread, haven't had any Reboots with 20.4.4a using Premiere with Comcast.:up:


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

telemark said:


> 500MBytes missing is a huge gap out of 2TBytes.
> Would be causing Green Screens, assuming it even gets that far.
> 
> If you want to pull some SMART data from it, out of curiosity, could be interesting.
> .


Agreed.
How would I pull smart data from the drive?
A link would be fine.


----------



## JackStraw777 (Oct 7, 2014)

My Tivo just froze again and rebooted while I was watching a recorded show and TIVO was recording a show on one tuner. When is this going to stop!!!! I am getting ready to dump my TIVO and just get FIOS Quantum even if the capacity is only 200HD hours. I can't deal with this. TIVO are idiots. What did they do to their system to cause this. They modify some software at a central location and disrupt everyone's system.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

JackStraw777 said:


> My Tivo just froze again and rebooted while I was watching a recorded show and TIVO was recording a show on one tuner. When is this going to stop!!!! I am getting ready to dump my TIVO and just get FIOS Quantum even if the capacity is only 200HD hours. I can't deal with this. TIVO are idiots. What did they do to their system to cause this. They modify some software at a central location and disrupt everyone's system.


Happened to me tonight also.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

JackStraw777 said:


> My Tivo just froze again and rebooted while I was watching a recorded show and TIVO was recording a show on one tuner.





cherry ghost said:


> Happened to me tonight also.


if it freezes while you're watching, try the 30s skip fwd.


----------



## dbwilbur (Apr 6, 2007)

I haven't had a freeze in 2 days now... I think that is the longest I have gone without one in a few weeks.


----------



## jcbeckman (May 5, 2002)

My 2 Premieres freeze up and reboot if I leave them connected to the LAN. I f I disconnect them from the network, they are fine. So apparently I must be getting some sort of bad data from Tivo. I've reported it via the website but have not gotten a response. This has been going on since Friday (two days ago).


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

jcbeckman said:


> My 2 Premieres freeze up and reboot if I leave them connected to the LAN. I f I disconnect them from the network, they are fine. So apparently I must be getting some sort of bad data from Tivo. I've reported it via the website but have not gotten a response. This has been going on since Friday (two days ago).


Time to make a phone call to TiVo.


----------



## jcbeckman (May 5, 2002)

I'm out of town on business (of course this happened just before I had to leave) so I am working via the web right now. They want me to swap out one of the Premieres with one of the HD units that is working fine - not sure exactly what that is going to prove. They also want the units off the LAN for at least three days, which is easy as I unplugged them before I left, so they will be off for several before I get back. If it's still bad when I get back you are right, time to call.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> it was nice of margret to post in the roamio forum. i guess premiere owners can go to hell.


Thanks for the link. I don't think to look in the Roamio forum. Guess they only want to support the newest boxes.



jcbeckman said:


> My 2 Premieres freeze up and reboot if I leave them connected to the LAN. I f I disconnect them from the network, they are fine. So apparently I must be getting some sort of bad data from Tivo. I've reported it via the website but have not gotten a response. This has been going on since Friday (two days ago).


Not sure when I got 20.4.4a, but my PXL has been rebooting at least once a day for the past week. Maybe more often that I don't know about.

Guess I need to report to TiVo. I don't expect a response, but maybe the more gripes they get the more attention they will pay to it.


----------



## manfromnowhere (Oct 17, 2014)

I posted in a Roamio thread I found via Google but my Premiere rebooted the first time I went into Netflix and then exited by pressing the TiVo key. I'm running 20.4.4a - I did a C&DE since it had the previous owner's stuff on it. I haven't used it to record anything yet but I'm starting to feel like I should have kept my trusty TiVo HD!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

not sure if it addresses any reboot issues, but the winter update priority page is active:

http://www.tivo.com/priority_20.4.5​


----------



## jcbeckman (May 5, 2002)

I fixed my reboot problem by putting the 4 Tivos (2 Premiere and 2 HD) behind a firewall on their own subnet, so they don't interact with any other devices on my LAN. They have been up for over a week now with no problems. I suspect something in OS X 10.10 (Yosemite) along the lines of Bonjour/auto discovery has caused this, as I had just upgraded to it in the days before. The HD never had an issue but the Premieres would just die within minutes of being hooked to the LAN. I will try putting one Premiere back on the same subnet with everything else after I get the new update and see what happens (I put one machine on the priority list).


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I just noticed my Premiere XL4 was rebooting constantly and remembered reading about disconnecting the ethernet cable; that didn't help until I also powered it off and on again; then it booted up OK.

My Premiere XL4 is on 20.4.5-01-2-758


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

dswallow said:


> I just noticed my Premiere XL4 was rebooting constantly and remembered reading about disconnecting the ethernet cable; that didn't help until I also powered it off and on again; then it booted up OK.
> 
> My Premiere XL4 is on 20.4.5-01-2-758


If it's out of warranty; time to pull the hard drive and do WD diagnostics.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Teeps said:


> If it's out of warranty; time to pull the hard drive and do WD diagnostics.


A year left in the extended warranty with TiVo; but I doubt it's hard drive related. Booted fine without the ethernet cable disconnected; identical to the issue others were having in the last month.


----------

